# Howdy from Arizona!



## brianpatrick (Sep 24, 2015)

My name is Brian and I write. Well, actually, my name is Tim. I am writing my second novel, but probably won't be posting any of it here. I experiment with short stories, and look forward to reading some here, and sharing my own.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello Brian from Arizona who is really called Tim,

Mustard here. Welcome to the forum. Firstly,you must get the ten mandatory posts under your belt, this will give you more access around the site. So, have a look, see what you think and share your work. Why not post some of your novel here? There`s a hell of a lot of experience on the forum and it might help. Enjoy.


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Tim.

When you get your 10 serious posts in feel free to post short sections of your novel if you are so inclined. Actually finishing such a work is a big accomplishment and there must be something in it you would like to pass along. On the other hand if you have new stuff that is probably of more immediate concern to you.:encouragement:

Please have a good look around to see all that is going on and ask questions in need be.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 25, 2015)

Howdy, Tim! er... Brian? Ah... I'm confused. Welcome!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 25, 2015)

Heeeey Tim, nice to meet you! Welcome to wonderful WF! I am looking forward to seeing you around... hummm.. one post? Cooom oon! I will show you around.. how's that? Lets go down to the fiction board, there are  lot of cool posts you can read and comments are appreciated.. here is the lounge.. go on in and say hi... hey now, don't be shy.... explore and have fun.. My name is Julia, and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread...


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

View attachment 9849


----------



## Gumby (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi BrianTim! Welcome to the site.  I was born in Arizona, have fond childhood memories of it.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 27, 2015)

brianpatrick said:


> My name is Brian and I write. Well, actually, my name is Tim. I am writing my second novel, but probably won't be posting any of it here. I experiment with short stories, and look forward to reading some here, and sharing my own.



Welcome, *brianpatrick*! We have monthly themed short story competitions if you fancy something to inspire your creative mind. The next one should be starting on October the 1st ... 8)


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello Brian! (Or is it Tim?) 

Nice to err... type to you. 

Welcome to the forums! Feel free to browse and look around. We're friendly!


----------



## brianpatrick (Jun 25, 2017)

I logged on here some time ago but it didn't stick until I found access through Tapatalk. Now that I have that I'm lurking a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jun 25, 2017)

brianpatrick said:


> I logged on here some time ago but it didn't stick until I found access through Tapatalk. Now that I have that I'm lurking a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Did you get that second book finished?

I think you can get a badge for having one book published. What's the name of the first one?


----------

